# Rinnai V-series vs. Luxury series



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Other than warranty, is there any significant difference in the Rinnai value series versus the Luxury series? I know the warranty is 10 yr. heat exchanger on the value vs. 12 on the Luxury but, are they just as good? I've only used the luxury sreies since I've been installing them but, for midsize homes and to keep the price down, maybe looking at this as a second option for customers who want a "better deal".


----------

